# Pashley Roadster Sovereign rear child seat suggestions..



## GooseGone (24 May 2020)

hi guys,

I have recently bought a new pashley roadster sovereign and I would love to take my 2 year old out on the back, can anyone recommend a compatible rear child carrier seat for this bike?

I am lead to believe that there are not many compatible child seats for it.. please can someone point me in the right direction. Many thanks!


----------



## Moon bunny (3 Sep 2020)

There is a child seat und “Accessories” on the Pashley website, but currently “sold out”.


----------

